# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حالم خوب نیست

## Amirrezz

سلام بچه ها
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و رو به جلو باشید.

حالم اصلا اوکی نیست حوصله کتابارو ندارم و حس میکنم نمیرسم!
فایل های انگیزشی هم اصولا جواب نمیدن و مقطعیه و زود میپره

با کنکور امسال میشه دومین کنکورم
وضعیت درسی متوسطه ولی میدونم اگر الان ادامه ندم نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرم

همش دلم میخواد بخوابم و کلا حالم خوب نیست...

گفتم بپرسم شاید کسی از این مرحله رد شده بود یا شاید یکی راه حلی چیزی داشت 

ممنونم

----------


## DrDark13

جهنمو رد کنی ، داخل بهشتی

----------


## indomitable

*سلام یه نگاه بنداز به گذشتت ببین تا الان چیکار کردی که نباس میکردی،تا الان چیا خوندی چیا موندن،هدفت چیه،برنامت آرمانیه یا نه،درگیر حاشیه شدی یا نه،
از روی عشق میخوندی کتابارو یا رقابت و حسادت،سرسری خوندی کتابارو تا اینجا یا بی کیفیت،خوابت کافی بوده یا نه،تفریح متعادل بود یا افراطی یا تفریطی، خودتو با دیگران مقایسه میکردی یا نه،به مسیری که میری ایمان داری یا نه

جواب اینارو قشنگ تو یه کاغذ بنویس برای خودت میفهمی کجا اشتباه کردی که باعث شده خسته بشی

فکر کنم دیگه وقتشه انجمنُ ترک کنم*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirrezz


سلام بچه ها
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و رو به جلو باشید.

حالم اصلا اوکی نیست حوصله کتابارو ندارم و حس میکنم نمیرسم!
فایل های انگیزشی هم اصولا جواب نمیدن و مقطعیه و زود میپره

با کنکور امسال میشه دومین کنکورم
وضعیت درسی متوسطه ولی میدونم اگر الان ادامه ندم نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرم

همش دلم میخواد بخوابم و کلا حالم خوب نیست...

گفتم بپرسم شاید کسی از این مرحله رد شده بود یا شاید یکی راه حلی چیزی داشت 

ممنونم


سلام.
دو روز مطلقا هیچ درسی نخون.نه برنامه ریزی کن.نه هیچ کار درسی!

روز سوم از عذاب وجدان از نو متولد میشی*

----------


## Rubiker

سلام
اشتباهی که خیلیا تو این مقطع انجام میدن اینه که میشینن حساب کتاب می کنن که من تا حالا انقدر خوندم پس الان که انقدر روز مونده نمیرسم و درس رو ول می کنن. در حالی که این تناسب اشتباه مسلم هست. شما با ادامه دادن خوندن دروس متوجه میشین قابلیت یادگیریتون بعد این خیلی بیشتره و اصلا اون حساب کتابتون درست نبوده. اگرم مشکلت خستگی هست صرفا، بهتره یکی دو روز کامل استراحت کنی و به هیچی چیز فکر نکنی هیچی.
من همیشه فکر میکنم این چالش های زندگی مثل کنکور مثل یه غولی میمونن که دارم گلوشو فشار میدم خفه شه، درسته الان داره نفس میکشه ولی مطمئنم نفسای آخرشه. اگه ادامه بدم دیگه از پا میفته ولی اگه ولش کنم قطعا جون میگیره و پامیشه جون خود منو میگیره. شما هم ولش نکن و ادامه بده مطمئن باش از پا میفته

----------


## VahidT

> سلام بچه ها
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و رو به جلو باشید.
> 
> حالم اصلا اوکی نیست حوصله کتابارو ندارم و حس میکنم نمیرسم!
> فایل های انگیزشی هم اصولا جواب نمیدن و مقطعیه و زود میپره
> 
> با کنکور امسال میشه دومین کنکورم
> وضعیت درسی متوسطه ولی میدونم اگر الان ادامه ندم نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرم
> 
> ...


علاقه به خواب زیاد یکی از علائم افسردگیه ، بنظرم اگه میتونی یکی دو روز با دوستات یا خانواده ( با رعایت پروتکل های بهداشتی ) برو تو طبیعت و خوش بگذرون

----------


## MoonlessNight

سلام
منم امسال سال دوممه

به دلیل وانگیزه ای که باعث شد شروع کنین رجوع کنین.

----------


## miss_shadow

خودمم مشکل شمارو دارم چون دیر شروع کردم,این صدای ذهن لعنتیمونه که میخواد تسلیم بشیم,حرفای انگیزشی چند ساعت تاثیر دارن باید یه انگیزه و اعتماد به نفس درونی پیدا کنیم,خودم این موارد شروع کردم به اجرا کردن:ساعت استفاده از گوشی اگه خیلی استفاده میکنی کم کن ,از گروه های گزارش و مشاوره و کلا اگه میتونی تلگرام لفت بده,چندتا کتاب انگیزشی خوب هست آخر شبا چند صفحه شو بخون مثل اثرمرکب و قانون 5 ثانیه,گاهی یه فیلم سینمایی خوب ببین به عنوان پاداش اگه خوب خوندی,درسایی که ضعف داری مثه انگل بچسب بهشون (خودم ریاضیم داغونه :Yahoo (20): )برای کم کردن فشار و استرسم گاهی بهش فک کن نشدم نشد ولی تلاشاتو بکن ایشاله درست شه همه چی.

----------


## melodii

اولین کار مراجعه به روانشناس هست دومش اینکه شاید احتیاج باشه که حتی ۱ ساعت هم شده کلاس خصوصی برید یا آموزشگاهی که با بقیه هم معاشرتی داشته باشید و استادی داشته باشید که روحیه بگیرید و مشکلات درسی حل بشه

----------


## Carolin

شبها ساعت چند میخوابین ؟اگر از 12 به بعده قدم در راه باطلی گذاشتین

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام بچه ها
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و رو به جلو باشید.
> 
> حالم اصلا اوکی نیست حوصله کتابارو ندارم و حس میکنم نمیرسم!
> فایل های انگیزشی هم اصولا جواب نمیدن و مقطعیه و زود میپره
> 
> با کنکور امسال میشه دومین کنکورم
> وضعیت درسی متوسطه ولی میدونم اگر الان ادامه ندم نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرم
> 
> ...


*راستش من هنوز موفق نشدم که بگم ببین منو تو وضعیت تو بودم این کارو کردم و موفق شدم!
اما یه چیزیو که بر اساس تجربه بدست اوردم بت میگم:
سال اول کنکورم و سال دوم کنکورم وضعیتم مثل شما بود
متوسط بودم با تلاش بیشتر میرسیدم ... شک نداشتم
ولی مدام خودمو با بقیه مقایسه میکردم
مدام سرزنش میکردم که چرا از اول سال نخوندم خوب
مدام برنامه ریزی های بلند پروازانه میکردم.
برو یه کاری کن .. سوالات کنکور 98 و 99 و بررسی کن
اگه یه مطالعه نسبی و کوچیکم رو فصل ها داشته باشی 
میتونی ببینی سوالاشون در حد متوسطه
حتی امسال که همه میگفتن وااااای کنکور خیلی سخت بود
سوالاتشو بررسی کن .. همش یه حالتیه که با خوندن درسنامه و کتاب یه دور و زدن حتی نصف تستای اون کتاب میتونی از پس سواله بر بیای
سوالا 80 درصد سوالای روتین و متوسطن.
الکی کنکورو بزرگ نکن. 
زمانی که داری تا کنکور زمان به نسبت متعادلیه 
توقعاتتو بیار پایین و بخون . بعد تو خرداد ازمون میزنی متوجه کم تسلطیات میشی و یکمم تسلططو بالا میبری .
از استرس دوری کن. به اینده فکر نکن. به گذشته فکر نکن*

----------


## Black_Hawk

ادا حال بدارو در نیار :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland




سلام.
دو روز مطلقا هیچ درسی نخون.نه برنامه ریزی کن.نه هیچ کار درسی!

روز سوم از عذاب وجدان از نو متولد میشی


خب 
مثل این که نظر یکی از کاربرا اینه که این دو روز که گفتم برای خیلیا ده روز هم میشه ولی کارساز نیست
ببینید وقتی که میشینی جلوی میز و درس نمی تونی بخونی،به دلیل استرس،حجم مطالب نخونده،نگرانی از نتیجه آزمون،انتظار خانواده،ترس از شکست و پشت کنکور موندن،مقایسه کردن رتبه آزمون با رتبه ی دلخواه کنکورتون و...خیلی فرق می کنه تا مطلقا هیچی نخونی و برنامه نریزی
مورد اول ممکنه ادامه دار بشه،آخر تایم روز که میشه،می بینی چیزی نخوندی،ولی خستگیه تو تنته،فرداشم انگار نه انگار،خودم هم تجربه کردم
نمیشه برای همه یه چیزی پیشنهاد کرد،اون چیزی که من خودم اردیبهشت ماه تجربه کردم و خیلی از دوستانی که میشناسم این بوده که یکی دوروز از درس فاصله بگیرن تا با تجدید قوا برگردن
امیدوارم باعث نشده باشم که کسی از چاله به چاه افتاده باشه*

----------


## Wonderland

*اگه می خواید پیشنهادات دیگه ای بدم
اینه که،یک برنامه ریزی خودتون رو مشخص کنید،و همه چیز رو روی کاغذ بیارید بچسبونید به دیوار که مدام ذهنتون درگیر نشه
دو قرار نیست دوران نوروز خیلی هم دوران طلایی باشه،ما که چیزی ندیدیم،دو هفته ایه مثل همه ی این هفته هایی که گذشته،فقط فرقش اینه که انتظاراتی که ما داریم اگه از حد نرمال خیلییی فراتر باشن با مشکل ناامیدی و بی حسی مواجه بشیم،مثلا بعضی میرن کتاب تست های جامع قطور میگیرن برای این ایام
سه به دلیل آب و هوای خاصی که بهار داره یه جوری برنامه تون رو تنظیم کنید که به مشکل کمتری بربخورید،برنامه ی غذایی و خواب مخصوصا
چهار،سعی کنید از افکار منفی دوری کنید،همون لحظه که به فکرتون میاد قطعش کنید،کار سختیه اما با تمرکز میشه تا جایی ممکن کمش کرد
این که ما استرس بگیریم و نخونیم و ‌...هیچ سودی نداره،کاملا واضحه و بارها و بارها ثابت شده*

----------


## Nine

تنها پیشنهادم اینه چند روز درس نخونی حسابی بخواب و استراحت کن

----------


## Mobin.

سلام
منم حالم خوب نیس
خدافظ

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام بچه ها
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و رو به جلو باشید.
> 
> حالم اصلا اوکی نیست حوصله کتابارو ندارم و حس میکنم نمیرسم!
> فایل های انگیزشی هم اصولا جواب نمیدن و مقطعیه و زود میپره
> 
> با کنکور امسال میشه دومین کنکورم
> وضعیت درسی متوسطه ولی میدونم اگر الان ادامه ندم نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرم
> 
> ...


سلام. وقتت بخیر. عموما این تاپیک ها خیلی زیاد هست و خیلی ها پاسخ میدن، حالا استارتر یا op بعضا بهتر میشه و بسم الله میگه، بعضا هم نه، تفاوتی توی روال قبلیش اقلا با این تاپیک ها نمیفته. حالا توضیح میدم باز، دونت ووری.
آقا سوال، مهم ترین مرحله حل مشکل یا کنار اومدن باهاش برای اکثر افراد چیه؟ آفرین، که براشون جا بندازی که تنها نیستن.
خب، آقا یا خانم عزیز، خیلیا توی برهه های زمانی مختلف کنکورشون، از اولش تا روز آخرش، ممکنه این جور حس ها واسشون پیش بیاد و کاملا طبیعیه(مثل اینه بگی یه آدم گرسنه نشه، یا یه آدم خوشحال نشه، خب نمیشه که آقا. یه چیز طبیعیه)
اما نکته امر کجاست، چرا من دارم واست جا میندازم که تنها نیستی؟ برای این میخوام جا بندازم برات که توی مرحله بعد، برات جا بندازم که:
با اینکه همه این حس های شبیه رو میگیرن، منتهی بعضی از اون ها به این موارد غالب میشن و دقیقا همین افرادن که موفق میشن توی زمینه های مختلف، اعم از کنکور و..
خب پس غلبه به این حس، یه نکته خیلی خیلی مثبته و میتونه خیلی جلو بندازتت. 
حالا که میدونی تنها نیستی و کلی مثبته غلبه بر این حس، وقت راه حله
خب شما میتونی 24 ساعت فک کنی به این قضیه و بگی من نمیرسم و عقبم و این صحبتا، در نهایت هم واقعا عقب بیفتی و موفق نشی *توی زمینه کنکور*، میتونی هم دنبال راه حل باشی و خودت رو برهانی از این ظلمات.
چجور خودتو بیاری بالاتر؟ اول از همه بار روانی قضیه اس، شما باید یه استارتی بزنی و بری سمت هدفت. و سعی کنی این حس ها و سختی های راه رو داشته باشی و علم بهشون پیدا کنی، اما به به قول معروف اون "شیرینی" تهش و موفقیت تهش فکر کنی و در کل خودتو غالب کنی بر این قضیه.
شما استارت بزن، بخون یواش یواش برو جلو، حتما حتما تست با هدف بزن(مثلا آزمون از خودت بگیر و تغداد صحیح و غلط و... رو داشته باش و حساب کن، زمانت بندی و..)
جرقه ش رو که زدی، یه مقدار خوندی، همین آزمون هایی که میگم رو با هم مقایسه میکنی و مقایسه میکنی خودت و پیشرفتت رو. همین دیدن پیشرفتت باعث دل گرمی بیشتر و افزایش انگیزه ات میشه.

و کلام آخر، مطمئن باش هیچ تلاشی، تاکید میکنم هیچ تلاشی، نیست که جواب و منفعتی برای افراد نداشته باشه. همین ها کافین فک کنم. خسته نباشی.

----------

